# New 75g tank. Want to start a reef tank need advice



## fantome2024 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm getting started with a salt water setup. Tired of freshwater  Need some advice on where to start.

I've looked up live rock, live sands, and the different times of system setups but I'm a little confused. 

From what I've read I need to get the system setup and stable for a couple months but but know the best place to purchase the sand and rocks from.

Some advice on the amount of rocks that should go in a 75 gallon tank and sand would be helpful. Thank you so much for helping me get started. Love the forums and can't wait to get started on the adventure


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Live Rock should be at least 1lb per gallon of water. Live Sand, Crushed Coral, should cover around 1-3" of bottom, roughly 55-75lbs. These act as your filter in the tank. For a fish only you only need 1lb per gallon, a reef requires 2lbs per gallon. The more rock the better your living filter is. You can go with Live Rock, or use a Dry Rock, Macro Rock. Some don't like the hitchhickers that come with Live Rock, either one will work. Some will go with the majority of Dry Rock, and seed it with one piece of Live Rock.


----------



## fantome2024 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I just got my tank setup this afternoon. Here's a pic to start. Going to update as I continue the process.

http://imgur.com/uPIVt


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

Live Rock - Tampa Bay Saltwater Aquacultured Live Rock

Best live rock available, hands down. I've never read a bad review there.


----------

